# CPU als Repeater?



## Markus (20 Oktober 2003)

hallo,

wie ist das bei mpi und bei profibus, arbeitet eine cpu als repeater?

wie sieht es mit der max leitungslänge aus?


----------



## volker (20 Oktober 2003)

soweit ich weiss nicht.

da mpi physikalisch gesehen ein profibus ist, sollte auch diese norm gelten.
laut profibus systembeschreibung (kapitel 3) sind das bei 187,5 kbits/s 1000 m pro segment. 
aber das muss man ein bisschen vorsichtig betrachten. wenn du viele teilnehmer hast, wird der pegel entsprechend weit runtergezogen und du musst dann eben früher einen repeater einsetzen. ganz genaue werte kann man deshalb schwer angeben.
da hilft nur versuch macht klug.  :wink: 

mfg


----------



## Martin Glarner (20 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
Die max.Kabellänge (ohne Repeater) ist bei MPI und DP von der Baudrate abhängig.
187.5 kBit/s = 800m
500 kBit/s = 400m
1500 kBit/s = 200m
12000 kBit/s = 100m

Die max.Kabellänge für MPI beträgt bei den S7-300 und älteren S7-400 CPUs nur 50m.
Bei den neuen 400er CPUs kann der MPI auf DP umgeschaltet werden, darum gelten bei diesen CPUs die normalen Längenangaben.

Wenn ein Repeater für die MPI-Kommunikation zwischen zwei S7-300 eingesetzt wird, gelten die normalen Längenangaben. Der Repeater kann bei einer den beiden CPU plaziert werden.

Es können max.9 Repeater in Reihe geschaltet werden.
Ein Repeater unterteilt den Profibus in verschiedene Segmente
Pro Segment dürfen max.32 Teilnehmer angeschlossen werden (nach Norm)


----------



## volker (20 Oktober 2003)

Martin Glarner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Die max.Kabellänge (ohne Repeater) ist bei MPI und DP von der Baudrate abhängig.
> 187.5 kBit/s = 800m
> 500 kBit/s = 400m
> ...



ok.
ich habe meine info aus diesem dokument.
http://www.profibus.com/imperia/md/content/pisc/technicaldescription/4001_vOktober2002-German.pdf
und da ist die leitungslänge bei 187 k mit 1000m angegeben.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

die von euch angegeben baudraten beziehen sich also auf mpi und profibus. wäre logisch da physikalisch ja beide gleich sind...

ich hatte da immer was mit 100m maximal bei 187,5kb im kopf...

und als es -oh wunder- mit ca 180 metern auch lief stellte sich mir die
frage obe die mittlere der drei cpu&s vieleicht als repeater funktioniert...

wobei das ja auch wieder unlogisch ist da eine cpu ja paralell auf den bus kommt, ein repeater (vermute ich mal) wird in reihe zum bus geschaltet.
(ich meine jetzt physikalisch)

naja deshalb diese seltsame frage :-D

danke!


----------



## Markus (20 Oktober 2003)

ups, war nicht eingeloggt...
auch admins machen fehler


----------



## Zottel (20 Oktober 2003)

Ja, die CPU liegt paralle am Bus, sie hat ja auch nur einen Anschluß, während der Repeater einen pro Segment hat.
Wenn es über mehr als die spezifizierte Länge funktionierte, hast Du einfach Glück gehabt.
Ich kenne die Grundlagen von Profibus nicht gut genug, um zu erklären, wodurch die Kabellänge begrenzt ist:
Signalabschwächung oder Laufzeit.
Falls es Laufzeit ist, könnte tatsächlich eine Konfiguration bei der die mittlere CPU Master ist, mit der doppelten maximalen Länge funktionieren. So wäre es bei Ethernet, ween garantiert wäre, dass die beiden Rechner am Ende nur auf Anforderung des mittleren senden.


----------

